

Show HN: Think Tank – Web design and development inspiration and project ideas - Paul_Dessert
http://www.pauldessert.com/think-tank/

======
chriskelley
I would recommend filling in real address details in Mailchimp. After I
entered my email and was taken to the confirmation page I immediately
regretted it when I saw the "1234 B St LA, California 90210" address. Not a
good signal for legitimacy.

~~~
Paul_Dessert
Yeah. I work from home and I didn't want my address public. I understand your
concern.

~~~
aaronpk
P.O. boxes are your friend

------
q2
Like others, I also like to see a sample before sign-up. Also, there need to
be assurance that given email won't be used for other purposes/shared with
others/spam ...etc.

~~~
Paul_Dessert
Please see my comment above about this. Thanks!

------
thesimon
At least on iOS Chrome, the color of the email field is white on white which
makes it hard to see what you are typing.

A preview on what to expect (e.g. The last email that was sent out) would be
nice, too.

~~~
castis
Same with FF 35.0 on ubuntu 14.04

~~~
Paul_Dessert
damn. sorry about that.

------
fuzzythinker
Can't enter email on both FF and Chrome.. EDIT: actually, can, just both the
text and background is white.. WHY???

~~~
Paul_Dessert
Still looking into this. It's weird. It looks good in FF on my localhost, but
I see what you're talking about when it's on the live server. EDIT: Fixed. It
was a CSS bug

------
Paul_Dessert
@everyone asking for a sample. I have no intention of spamming you. There
aren't any examples because it's a new newsletter. There is nothing to show
yet. I'll add an archive section to the site and post old newsletters a few
days after I send them out.

Those that have signed up, thank you! You should see the first newsletter
later next week.

------
ianbicking
I'd want to see a sample before I signed up.

------
ereckers
It would be nice to have an example of what an email would look like (even 1
screenshot on 1 page would be alright for me).

~~~
aepearson
Ditto on this. I have no idea what I'm signing up for...

------
psp
I need inspiration at specific time and for that a periodic email is not going
to cater me well. Would you consider delivering this in some other format -
for example online gallery that is available when I need it?

~~~
Paul_Dessert
For now I'm going to keep it as an email list. If the participation is high
enough, I'll start posting people's completed projects to the site. Kind of a
"completed projects" gallery

~~~
spdustin
Why not make the Mailchimp archive public? Folks can subscribe if they want,
get a feed, or view the archive. Content is the same either way. And that'd
solve the "I'd like to see what I'm subscribing to" questions.

~~~
Paul_Dessert
Good idea. Will do!

------
thetmkay
Can we send you ideas for the list?

~~~
Paul_Dessert
Absolutely! My contact info is at the bottom of the "Think Tank" page.

------
jdawg77
I have a free, open source software on github. Is this the kind of thing that
would be featured in the tips for designers & developers? It's a bit hard to
figure out what kind of tips, without a sample / preview of the content you're
going to send...

